# Spices and seasonings for camp



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

We were in Gander Mountain last week - and I saw some plastic caps for 35mm film canisters that make them into salt and pepper shakers. 

I like to take a wide variety of spices with me when going to deer camp and consistancy of container size has always been a problem when it comes to storage. Not any longer.

I bought 8 of the caps (under $1 for a set of two) and put a variety of spices in film canisters (for powders, I used the new caps, for flakes and chips, I used the regular cap), added a masking tape label, and now I have a good variety of spices and seasonings to brighten up the flavor of deer camp food.

Salmonsmoker


----------

